# Unglaublich erfolgreich! Avatar 2 rollt das Feld von hinten auf



## TenBoe (29. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Unglaublich erfolgreich! Avatar 2 rollt das Feld von hinten auf* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Unglaublich erfolgreich! Avatar 2 rollt das Feld von hinten auf*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Rookieone (29. Dezember 2022)

Da Disney+ den Film vermutlich nicht in 3D:HFR anbietet und praktisch niemand einen RealD 3D Projektor mit silberbeschichteter Leinwand zuhause hat, macht es immer noch Sinn ihn in einem entsprechend ausgerüsteten Kino zu sehen.


Ich werde ihn nächste Woche ansehen und freue mich schon darauf


----------



## Nevrion (29. Dezember 2022)

Aus meiner Sicht - und ich bezeichne mich mal als Filmlieberhaber - depremiert es mich doch zusehens, wenn Avatar und Avenger-Filme rein vom Einspielergebnis der Primus der Filmlandschaft sein sollen.
Ob das nun für eine zunehmende Degeneration des Anspruchsdenkens der Kinogänger spricht oder ob es einfach geniale Marketing-Strategien war, lässt sich am Ende wohl nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen.


----------



## Rookieone (29. Dezember 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ob das nun für eine zunehmende Degeneration des Anspruchsdenkens der Kinogänger spricht oder ob es einfach geniale Marketing-Strategien war, lässt sich am Ende wohl nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen.


Ich denke die Geschmäcker sind einfach verschieden und Marketing spielt sicher auch eine Rolle.


----------



## lord999 (29. Dezember 2022)

Also ich fand die 3d Effekte jetzt nicht sonderlich berauschend. ob es jetzt am kino lag oder die pr maschine einfach mehr draus gemacht hat als es eigentlich ist, keine ahnung.


----------



## Jakkelien (29. Dezember 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht - und ich bezeichne mich mal als Filmlieberhaber - depremiert es mich doch zusehens, wenn Avatar und Avenger-Filme rein vom Einspielergebnis der Primus der Filmlandschaft sein sollen.


War das vor X Jahren wirklich anders?


----------



## MarcHammel (29. Dezember 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht - und ich bezeichne mich mal als Filmlieberhaber - depremiert es mich doch zusehens, wenn Avatar und Avenger-Filme rein vom Einspielergebnis der Primus der Filmlandschaft sein sollen.
> Ob das nun für eine zunehmende Degeneration des Anspruchsdenkens der Kinogänger spricht oder ob es einfach geniale Marketing-Strategien war, lässt sich am Ende wohl nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen.


Brot und Spiele für das Volk. Die Masse will einfach unterhalten. Das war nie anders. Mehr Anspruch hatten die "Filme für die Masse" damals auch nicht. Wer Anspruch sucht, sollte bei Arthouse-Filmen bleiben. Da gibt es ja sicherlich einige Perlen, die ich selbst noch nicht kenne. 

Daher frag ich mich, woher der Mythos kommt, das wäre mal besser gewesen und würde an "zunehmender Degeneration" liegen. Allein die Vermutung ist schon außergewöhnlich anmaßend.


----------



## PhalasSP (29. Dezember 2022)

Ich fand Story, Kämpfe etc. Jetzt nicht so toll.
Denke viele haben sich da mehr erwartet nach so langer Zeit.
Da geht man dann ins Kino um ihnen beim Fischen zuzusehen…
Wurde einfach Family like gemacht, mit viel zu wenig Kampf im Vergleich zu Teil1.
Teil3 wird es nach dem Teil2 da schwerer haben 2024…

Für mich war der beste Film dieses Jahr bisher Topgun und hat auch den besten Song…
Mal sehen wer das Rennen bei den Oscars macht.


----------



## Nevrion (29. Dezember 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Brot und Spiele für das Volk. Die Masse will einfach unterhalten. Das war nie anders. Mehr Anspruch hatten die "Filme für die Masse" damals auch nicht. Wer Anspruch sucht, sollte bei Arthouse-Filmen bleiben. Da gibt es ja sicherlich einige Perlen, die ich selbst noch nicht kenne.
> 
> Daher frag ich mich, woher der Mythos kommt, das wäre mal besser gewesen und würde an "zunehmender Degeneration" liegen. Allein die Vermutung ist schon außergewöhnlich anmaßend.


Ich weiß nicht wer in den 1980igern und 1990igern hier als Genre-Primus galt, aber vermutlich hast du Recht. Die Formulierung greift zu weit; schießt über das Ziel hinaus. Letztendlich war sie als Ausdruck für das Gefühl gedacht dass sich das Kino in den letzten Jahrzehnten konstant zum Besseren entwickelt hat (Vom Wokismus mal abgesehen). Von Cassablanca, über Bud Spencer & Terrence Hill Filme, Star Wars und so weiter, waren doch durch neue praktische Effekte und durch CGI immer neue Erzählungen möglich, die immer ikonischer und ernstzunehmender in der Sache wurden. Das ausgerechnet Marvel mit Avengers oder auch Avatar so gut abschneidet, hat wahrscheinlich tatsächlich was mit den optischen Elementen zu tun, aber irgendwie macht es mich traurig dass ein gutes Script für einen Erfolg an der Kinokasse gar nicht nötig ist. Was sagt das letztendlich über uns als Menschen aus?


----------



## MarcHammel (29. Dezember 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Was sagt das letztendlich über uns als Menschen aus?


Dass wir abseits unserer Arbeit einfach nur Unterhaltung wollen, würde ich sagen. Dass man Avengers mag, schließt ja nicht aus, dass man sich auch mal anspruchsvolleren Dingen widmet. 

Die Geschichten in Avatar oder eben im MCU sind ja auch erstmal grundsätzlich nicht schlecht und schon gar nicht schlecht erzählt. Im Gegenteil. Sie sind halt "nur" einfache Kost, die man sich ohne groß nachzudenken geben kann. Aber das sind Grimms Märchen halt auch. Und, mit Verlaub, die Bud Spencer&Terence Hill-Filme sowieso. 

Die Frage ist also: Muss ein Film den Anspruch haben, den Konsumenten intellektuell zu fordern? Die Filmlandschaft bietet ja nun wirklich mehr als genug für jedermann.


----------



## Nevrion (29. Dezember 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Dass wir abseits unserer Arbeit einfach nur Unterhaltung wollen, würde ich sagen. Dass man Avengers mag, schließt ja nicht aus, dass man sich auch mal anspruchsvolleren Dingen widmet.


Es sagt wohl aber auch aus, dass wir mit dem Totschlagargument "Es ist nur ein Film" alles akzeptieren, so lange es nur gut genug verpackt ist, Wir mögen es also, wenn etwas einfältig, vielleicht sogar in sich widersprüchlich ist. Für mich selbst wären arme Dialoge oder krasse Logiklücken wie z.B. jüngst in der Herr der Ringe Serie auf Amazon ein Grund mich beleidigt zu fühlen, weil ich mich vearscht fühlen würde. Der Rest der Welt klatscht begeistert in die Hände, weil es dabei ganz wunderbar funkelt und aussieht. Ich sehe es wahrscheinlich kritischer als es sein müsste, aber letztendlich hat auch Film und Fernsehen einen Einfluss darauf, wie wir denken und wie wir urteilen.


----------



## MarcHammel (29. Dezember 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Es sagt wohl aber auch aus, dass wir mit dem Totschlagargument "Es ist nur ein Film" alles akzeptieren, so lange es nur gut genug verpackt ist, Wir mögen es also, wenn etwas einfältig, vielleicht sogar in sich widersprüchlich ist. Für mich selbst wären arme Dialoge oder krasse Logiklücken wie z.B. jüngst in der Herr der Ringe Serie auf Amazon ein Grund mich beleidigt zu fühlen, weil ich mich vearscht fühlen würde. Der Rest der Welt klatscht begeistert in die Hände, weil es dabei ganz wunderbar funkelt und aussieht. Ich sehe es wahrscheinlich kritischer als es sein müsste,


Dass jüngste Werke nicht selten an besagten Krankheiten leiden, steht ja außer Frage.  Aber - schonmal sorry im Voraus -  wenn du dich durch eine Serie wie Herr der Ringe beleidigt fühlst, scheinen nicht die Werke das Problem zu sein. 

"Es ist nur ein Film"  ist eine inhaltlich vollkommen korrekte Aussage. Sich daher beleidigt und verarscht zu fühlen, ist schon irgendwie genauso, wie die Dialoge und Monologe in Sin City: Einfach total drüber. 


Nevrion schrieb:


> aber letztendlich hat auch Film und Fernsehen einen Einfluss darauf, wie wir denken und wie wir urteilen.


Das ist richtig. Gleichzeitig sind Film und Fernsehen aber auch ein Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft. Medienschaffende zaubern nicht irgendwas aus dem Hut und werfen es der Bevölkerung vor. Heutige Werke sind auch  ein Produkt unserer Zeit, so wie ältere Werke ein Produkt ihrer Zeit waren und sich vermutlich auch den gleichen oder ähnlichen Vorwürfen stellen mussten. 

In 30 Jahren werden die gleichen Diskussionen geführt, wie man sie heute führt. Was unseren Kindern heute gefällt, muss ihnen in 30 Jahren nicht auch gefallen. Und umgekehrt. 

Der Konsument stellt auch nicht einfach sein Hirn aus und glotzt doof auf den Bildschirm. Der Konsument ist immer aktiver Rezipient und beurteilt aktiv das, was er/sie da konsumiert.


----------



## Nevrion (29. Dezember 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Dass jüngste Werke nicht selten an besagten Krankheiten leiden, steht ja außer Frage. Aber - schonmal sorry im Voraus - wenn du dich durch eine Serie wie Herr der Ringe beleidigt fühlst, scheinen nicht die Werke das Problem zu sein.
> 
> "Es ist nur ein Film" ist eine inhaltlich vollkommen korrekte Aussage. Sich daher beleidigt und verarscht zu fühlen, ist schon irgendwie genauso, wie die Dialoge und Monologe in Sin City: Einfach total drüber.


Die Herr der Ringe Serie galt hier als gutes Beispiel, da man mit viel Geld in optische Glanzpunkte investiert hat, während die Handlung und die Dialoge im Vergleich zu den Büchern oder der Filmreihe eher weniger geistreich waren.
Also ja, im Vergleich zu dem was möglich gewesen wäre, ist diese Serie ein ausgestreckter Mittelfinger gegen die Fans, nicht unbedingt dagegen gegen den Novizen, der vermutlich nicht mal Dumbledore von Gandalf unterscheiden könnten.

Bei Sin City sagt dir die Erzählung allein schon durch den Comic-artigen Stil, dass man hier mehr wert auf das legt, was zwischen den Zeilen gesagt wird und eher wie es, als was gezeigt wird. Ein Film wie Shot 'em Up, lebt nicht von der Dramaturgie der Erzählung - das ist eher Beiwerk - sondern vom Zusammenspiel der Protagonisten.

Aber gut, vermutlich ließe sich köstlich über alles streiten. Ich will es dabei belassen. Sicher haben wir beide ein paar gute Punkte für die Mitleser hinterlassen


----------



## MarcHammel (29. Dezember 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Die Herr der Ringe Serie galt hier als gutes Beispiel, da man mit viel Geld in optische Glanzpunkte investiert hat, während die Handlung und die Dialoge im Vergleich zu den Büchern oder der Filmreihe eher weniger geistreich waren.


"Wenig geistreich" würde ich jetzt nicht zwingend sagen. Eher unpassend. Die Dialoge waren in  einem vergleichsweise modernen Sprachstil gehalten, was ziemlich befremdlich wirkte. Da bevorzuge ich in der Tat Jacksons Trilogie und die Bücher. 


Nevrion schrieb:


> Also ja, im Vergleich zu dem was möglich gewesen wäre, ist diese Serie ein ausgestreckter Mittelfinger gegen die Fans, nicht unbedingt dagegen gegen den Novizen, der vermutlich nicht mal Dumbledore von Gandalf unterscheiden könnten.


Fans sind halt aber nicht die einzige Zielgruppe, die es zu bedienen gilt. Wer viel Geld in etwas investiert, muss natürlich auch zusehen, eine breite Masse anzusprechen. Fan ist halt nicht jeder. 

Die Serie funktionierte allerdings nicht mal dann, wenn kein Herr der Ringe drauf stehen würde. 


Nevrion schrieb:


> Aber gut, vermutlich ließe sich köstlich über alles streiten. Ich will es dabei belassen. Sicher haben wir beide ein paar gute Punkte für die Mitleser hinterlassen


Wir haben gestritten?


----------



## Worrel (29. Dezember 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Da Disney+ den Film vermutlich nicht in 3D:HFR anbietet und praktisch niemand einen RealD 3D Projektor mit silberbeschichteter Leinwand zuhause hat, macht es immer noch Sinn ihn in einem entsprechend ausgerüsteten Kino zu sehen.


Es sei denn, man findet, daß dieser 3D Hype den Filmen nichts Essentielles hinzufügt.


----------



## Rookieone (5. Januar 2023)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es sei denn, man findet, daß dieser 3D Hype den Filmen nichts Essentielles hinzufügt.


Es geht hier speziell um Avatar und nicht um Filme allgemein. Und Avatar wurde halt explizit um die 3D Technik herum entwickelt und damit beworben. Wenn du ihn nur in 2D siehst ist das so, wie wenn du einen RTL TV-Cut statt dem Directors-Cut eines Films siehst. Das entspricht dann nicht der Vision des Regisseurs.

3D muss auch keinen essentiellen Unterschied machen. Wenn man einen Unterschied bemerkt, lohnt es sich bereits.

Wer mit 3D nichts anfangen kann, brauchst heutzutage eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr ins Kino zu gehen.


----------



## Holzkerbe (6. Januar 2023)

Hab den Film neulich mit meiner Frau im Kino (3D HFR) gesehen. Technisch wieder mal eine Wucht und allein dafür auf der großen Leinwand sehenswert!

Inhaltlich... na ja... im Grunde wurde dieselbe Geschichte wie in Teil 1 in veränderter Umgebung erzählt, dazwischen mit unglaublichen Längen (Pandora Naturdoku any1?) und gegen Ende teils hirnrissigen Entscheidungen (Affenjunge...).


----------

